# RGB levels



## petrifiedpenguin (May 20, 2020)

petrifiedpenguin submitted a new resource:

RGB levels - Simple plugin to adjust RGB levels



> A simple effects filter to stretch RGB channels independently.
> Useful for correcting poor quality webcams.
> 
> View attachment 56413
> Tested only with linux but source should compile in Windows/OSX



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Lyndondr (Jun 9, 2020)

Has anyone been able to make this work in Windows? Where does the .so file go? I assume one of the .ini file need to be changed too?


----------



## Mindride (Jun 25, 2020)

I too am trying to get this to work on windows. This would help out a lot with my webcam setup. Thanks!


----------



## javierdiazm (May 20, 2021)

Hey there, I am haveing trouble building it on ubuntu 18.04 and obs-studio-26.1.2

I have successfully built obs

then i cloned obs-rgb-levels-filter from github, created the build directory and executed cmake like this:

javier@Bullet:~/Projects/OBS26/obs-rgb-levels-filter/build$ cmake -DOBS_SRC_DIR=../../obs-studio-26.1.2 -DLIBOBS_LIB=../../obs-studio-26.1.2/libobs -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DUSE_UBUNTU_FIX=true ..
-- The C compiler identification is GNU 7.5.0
-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU 7.5.0
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc -- works
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
-- Detecting C compile features
-- Detecting C compile features - done
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- works
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
-- Detecting CXX compile features
-- Detecting CXX compile features - done
-- Found Libobs: /home/javier/Projects/OBS26/obs-studio-26.1.2/libobs  
CMake Error at external/FindLibObs.cmake:98 (include):
  include could not find load file:

    ../../obs-studio-26.1.2/libobs/../cmake/external/ObsPluginHelpers.cmake
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  CMakeLists.txt:19 (include)


-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
See also "/home/javier/Projects/OBS26/obs-rgb-levels-filter/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".

I am attaching CMakeOutput.log on this post


----------

